# Why is my gsd suddenly afraid



## Kobe12 (Mar 9, 2011)

My gsd Kobe is afraid of people entering my house. This has been going on for about a week and a half. one night my uncle came over and kobe got up nd ran into my dads room with his tail tucked between his legs. that had never happened before prior to that date. usually he just sits their and watches some one come in, or if it's some one he doesnt kno he will bark.
since then almost every time someone come in at night he runs into my room. I have no idea where this fear came from or how i can help him get over it. like he is really scared and I hate to see such a big dog be in a state like that. he's 13 months old


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

GSDs have a tendency to go through behavioral phases like this. Did he have a scary experience recently?

I'd continue to socialize with lots of positive interaction with people who come to the house. If he's really frightened, have your guests ignore him, carry on like nothing is wrong, and give Kobe lots of treats for positive behavior (being quiet and calm, or approaching guests in a positive way). If he wants to leave the room, I'd crate him until he calms down. 

Does he do this outside the home or just inside?


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

it probably is a stage he's going through, usually they go through the last fear stage around 1 1/2......as said above something could have triggered it, but most likely its a wonky period......
i would not let him run and hide when people come, leash him and have him by your side.....go through some obedience exercises, have yummie food etc...........i would make sure all the guests are willing to go along with your training and they know what to do ahead of time.........as said above, totally ignore him, no touch, eye contact, talking to him etc............once they have been there for a while and your dog looks curious and calm they can give him treats..........i don't like the running and hiding thing, that can become a learned behavior and is aiding him in the fear dept.................that doesn't mean ever forcing people on him, but he needs to know you will protect him and keep him safe in your presence.........not of his choice to run and hide........


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Might help also if you can find a good dog behaviorist to come to your home to observe.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Since Chance has been having issues with the front door since the burglary, I put him on a leash before I open the door, have treats at the ready and have him sit and stay and wait for the person to come in and then he gets a treat from my guest and me. Making the front door a positive experience for him. having him on the leash and under control seems to help. It is helping him be less reactive and stressed. Not sure if that would help in your instance, but it is definitely helping me with his issues.


----------



## Kobe12 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thx for the [email protected] he's completely relaxed outside of the house... loves to meet new ppl... he has gone through many behavioral stages he was a real tough Guy around 7 months then when Into a fear stage around 8 nd 9 months n just previously when he turned one he would charge at ppl especially joggers who entered wat he saw as his territory.. then I got him to stop that. Now he's running from the door... but he hasn't in few days


----------



## tituscollins (May 23, 2014)

Thank you! I've been searching for weeks on this very topic and haven't found any good advice until now. I wrote a long question on this forum a couple weeks ago, but only received one response. Our 9 mo old started out confident, took him everywhere to socialize him, has had formal obedience/puppy classes with socialization and lots of training at home. He suddenly around 5 mo old became fearful of people entering the home....even my husband. (husband scolded him once around 4/5 mo for peeing on floor the old fashioned rub your nose and scold) I told him not to do that again and he hasn't....he's been great with his training. Walking him, playing and feeding...rebuilding a relationship. But, still with certain people coming in, he runs and hides....or he'll twiddle on the floor if he gets what I'd call jealous or submissive urination. He's going farther apart with that, so we're hoping he's out-growing it. Anyways....thank you for the advice of holding him on a leash when people come into the house and giving him treats when he is happy or curious. This seems like such simple and wise advice. He won't learn the flight behavior and continue it. We have been having guests ignore him and then give him treats when he comes back into the room, so this will just be the bonus of actually keeping him there when they initially come into the house. Thank you!!! I know it's been a few years since you've posted this response.....maybe you'll see this thank you and maybe you won't. Blessings.....Loving our Titus boy.


----------

